
Reinfection with Covid-19 6 months later, rapid death - asdfasdfdavid
https://twitter.com/OutFrontCNN/status/1286814293896372227
======
Sebb767
This is pretty bad. Now, n=1, so we can't draw any serious conclusions from
this, but for him/her to die even with existing antibodies indicates that the
development of a vaccine is not going to be easy and lessens the effect heard
immunity.

Let's hope the patient simply had bad luck.

~~~
asdfasdfdavid
Absolutely, this looks like the first case report of its kind so we can't draw
any conclusions, but hopefully this incident draws a lot of news coverage so
that the global medical community is on high alert for this disturbing
possibility.

------
gnusty_gnurc
sounds unlikely and sensational

